# Modded Trumark S9



## omen

Hey there, just thought I'd show off my slingshot. Not only is this my first post on the site, this is my first decent slingshot that I've ever owned. I owe the inspiration for the mods to dallasdeadeye, I hope I'm writing that correctly. It's a Trumark S9, and since I can't leave anything alone for more than five minutes, modded it so it wouldn't have the rickety plastic bit in the middle. I've since installed the bands, now I have to wait for the alcohol to dry before I give it a test. I may also add a lanyard, I don't really want to lose it. Anyways, enjoy, and expect me to post up a few more shots when I can get some good field testing in with it.


----------



## orcrender

Looks real good that way.


----------



## M.J

I've always said the S9 is a great beginner slingshot. I reccomend them to people all the time.
If you turn it around so the prongs face foreward it can be a very accurate flatband slingshot, too.


----------



## omen

I really like it so far. I did some shooting with the red bands, and it's really accurate. The plastic ammo holder bugged me though, so I did away with it. Now I just have to wait for the bands to completely set. It's driving me nuts, I want to shoot it but I can't. XD


----------



## Sharkman

I have an old daisy that I might try something similar with.


----------



## omen

I say go for it. The paracord wrap is easy to do, and it feels really good. Plus, I can just put the slingshot in my back pocket, it doesn't take up much room.


----------



## NightKnight

Nicely done!


----------



## sniper62

Looks nice. when I wrapped mine I put an empty 308win shell casing between the handle so it would not flex when shooting.

Their red tapered bands shoot nice.-let me know how the black bands work.










Anyone out there try to bend the arms so it can take a loop set-up?


----------



## jburdine1956

I have at least four of them. I believe one reseller uses this model as a basis for his slingshots that have either pink or black shrink wrap though he does spread out the forks a bit. I have one where the plastic has been replaced by a cedar block and then foam tennis tape wrapped around the handle, mainly because the cedar block felt sharp in the hand. All are fitted with paracord lanyards.


----------



## JLS:Survival

im liking the para-cord wrap!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Very nice wrap! You inspired me to play with my daisy a bit. I have a set of those black bands on my s9, those things are a beast.


----------



## Sean

Very nice, some of you chaps do some awesome wrapping modifications to handles. Something I might try in the near future
on a few of mine.


----------



## omen

Sean, if you want to learn how, there's a guy on youtube called Tying it all Together. He shows awesome tutorials on a lot of different paracord wraps. The one I used is called a cobra weave.


----------



## Devoman

Looks great!


----------



## sniper62

Trumark with 1745 tubes.A pain to slide tubes on forks. Works decent as a short range plinker.


----------



## M.J

sniper62 said:


> Trumark with 1745 tubes.A pain to slide tubes on forks. Works decent as a short range plinker.


I've thought about doing this with my QuickPoint (a modded S9). Good to see it will work. Did you dip them in alcohol to get them to slide?


----------



## sniper62

yes-dipped them in alcohol but they do not go on easy!


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Good Job I might do that to mine.


----------



## MarsOne

I have exactly the same thing - just wondering how you've found the black bands to compare to the red in terms of power?

I've only used the yellow bands it comes with before replacing with the black tubes - a huge difference. Wondering how the red would go, as I have a set of them as well.


----------



## Turtle

Very cool! I might do something like that to mine. I don't like the cheesy plastic shot holder either.


----------



## sniper62

In terms of power-stay with the red band. They are accurate and my 8 yr old likes it.


----------



## MarsOne

Changed to the red band after reading your post S62 - was keen to see for myself.

Accuracy certaintly improves - sure is nicer to use! And I haven't noticed any dramatic drop in the power so far.

Cheers


----------



## MarsOne

Changed to the red band after reading your post S62 - was keen to see for myself.

Accuracy certaintly improves - sure is nicer to use! And I haven't noticed any dramatic drop in the power so far.

Cheers


----------



## philly

Welcome to the forum, nicely done.
Philly


----------



## AMT15

I just use saliva to slide the bands on and they go on really easy. Anyway, M_J how could I use s9 with flat bands?

Thanks,


----------



## M.J

AMT15 said:


> I just use saliva to slide the bands on and they go on really easy. Anyway, M_J how could I use s9 with flat bands?
> 
> Thanks,


Turn the prongs around and tie the bands on the top. Kind of like this:


----------



## elitejarcool

Is there any way of puting a hand brace on this slingshot and l think that trumark intended for the slingshot to be a basic desgin so that is it. Eazyly moded and customised


----------



## D.Nelson

I hate putting those tubes on. Got a nasty friction blister once. Anyways, I just rubberband or theraband them on. What a headache those are trying to get on.


----------



## slofyr

NoviceSlinger said:


> I hate putting those tubes on. Got a nasty friction blister once. Anyways, I just rubberband or theraband them on. What a headache those are trying to get on.


If you dip the tube in alcohol and then also wet the fork, the tube slides on like it was greased. You'll have about 30 seconds to make any pouch alignment adjustments before the tube gets anchored. If you mess up, just roll the tube off the fork and start over.

Smaller diameter tubes than the Trumark items will be challenging.


----------



## oldmiser

I used wingshooters method to use flat bands on a 1/4" wire frame like trumark or S9..very simple to do

check out wingshooters rotating slingshot..He shows you how to attach flat bands~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson

I used some spit, didnt really help, heh. Will have to try alcohol if I ever get the Trumark tubes again, which I doubt, however.
I admire the wrap job though. Beautiful work. I got lazy and sloppy and just wrapped mine with small black latex.


----------



## D.Nelson

M.J said:


> 'AMT15' said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just use saliva to slide the bands on and they go on really easy. Anyway, M_J how could I use s9 with flat bands?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the prongs around and tie the bands on the top. Kind of like this:
Click to expand...

What are the benefits of turning the prongs sir? Interested in this.


----------



## oldmiser

Here ya go my friend...I cut about 3" of the tubing that was on the wire shooter..Get the stub tubing wet ..slide it on..then roll the tube

back just past the curve,,lay your flat band around the wire frame..roll the stub tube to the front..there will be about 3/4" of flat band under the tube.....Pull it a few times..It should stay..not going to move...when comes time to change bands ..roll the stub tube back

see the picture I Posted here to you~AKAOldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson

Nice tip Old. That looks very clean.


----------



## oldmiser

NoviceSlinger said:


> Nice tip Old. That looks very clean.


it works very well..don't get up set or mad when trying to roll back the stub tube.it will roll back.just takes a few trys to get it to roll

try this method..I am sure you will like after you get the idea..I have a couple more wire frames with different set up.

check in my thread...Restart for Oldmiser...there some pictures. of shooters couple wire frames.. 1 .paracord wrapped. 2 a sotra gypsy loop for small tube set up looped...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Taytown

Who knew 1745 can be slid on the allyminium rod


----------

